# Phrag Eumelia Arias



## TrueNorth (Feb 1, 2021)

First bloom for this one. It's fragrant at times. It's from Sam via John Marcotte.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks nice. Are your lights a bit purple or blue? The flower looks like it is almost glowing.


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 1, 2021)

I see purple on the walls, so it is either giving off a substantial amount of its own light... or probably a bit of blue in the lights.  Good form for that cross, looks like a keeper.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice! Love the color.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 1, 2021)

The colour is pretty close. It might be shifted a bit towards the blue, but the intensity is very close. There is an LED light on the next plant stand that could account for the blue shift. There is a bit backlighting.

I took this with my iphone. I'm pretty happy with the photo. The colour is usually washed out with camera I usually use.


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2021)

Lovely color and as it matures I hope the dorsal isn't quite so cuppy. How long has the bloom been open?


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

It's been open a couple of days.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow, striking. Love the color.


----------



## grubea (Feb 2, 2021)

Very nice!


----------

